# Blood in Stool



## dwerten

I am getting concerned now as demi has been healthy 5 years old now and has had perfect poop for 5 years no diarrhea ever. October 9th i came down from a shower and saw bloody poop and did the butt check and it seemed to be demi so with her never having health issues ever like that i took her in that day to have her annual exam she was due for and vet checked her out temp normal no issues but i was still not 100% it was her so we held off on blood work and i did not collect fecal as i was in shock and cleaned up quick. Well now tonigh the 27th she pooped blood in stool again not diarrhea though it is a firm poop with fresh blood chunks in it very odd and my concern is it looks raspberry like but she is acting perfectly normal, eating, peeing pooping but now i am freaking out as it is the second time and before i thought it was stressed related as dh was out of town and i have been working alot but now dh is not working and home since the 11th so i do not think it is stress related although groomer came on sunday and she gets stressed. I gathered a fecal and put in fridge to take in first thing to have stool checked and called specialty hospital to make sure i preserve it correctly and they said could be parasite issue or a growth - I really do not thing parasite as she is mostly inside and other dogs do not have issues so do not think giardia. She has not had any vaccinations recently. The one thing i do notice her belly seems more distended than my others so i am concerned it is large intestinal issue since fresh blood. The vet as specialty hospital said sometimes it can be from a growth in intestines that causes this as i find it odd perfect poop from 10/9 to 10/27 and now blood again - it was so much the wee wee pad had blood stain on it  but it was formed poop which i have not seen with colitis  Anyway i am freaking as this is my healthy dog  so any one ever had this happen let me know please but i will be going to vet when they open at 8 to have her fecal done in house and sent to lab as i am very concerned and will follow up with blood work as well 

also she does not chew on toys so no way it is a blockage or something from food as we soak down her food due to her teeth - just very odd and has me concerned

also i know this sounds gross but my yorkies eat her poop at times and neither of them are acting sick or having poop or vomitting issues and they have super sensitive stomachs so i would think if it was parasites they would have same thing going on and why i think growth situation is more likely as dd has a horrible immune system and i would think she would catch anything like that 

the other thing is my dee dee keeps sniffing her butt the last time this happened and tonight as if she knows something is wrong 

just trying to think of everything


----------



## dwerten

ok just pooped again and more blood again  grabbed another sample and she is acting totally normal


----------



## theboyz

I am so sorry that you are going through this and hope you find the answer.
Chase had colitis and his was very runny and raspberry jam. He also threw up all day. The more I think of it, his stool was incased in a jelly like substance (sorry to be gross) but at times regular and then diarrhea but always rasp. jam looking.
Did the Vet do an xray or ultrasound? You said no chewies of any kind...what about in the yard, a stick or something?

I would ask for an exray.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Oh dear, poor little Demi.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I'm so sorry to hear about little Demi now having problems. Is it possible she got something sharp/irritating off the ground outside or from the floor? I assume no food change. 
Will be praying this is an easy fix! 
Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## thinkpink

I'll be praying for Demi. I hope with all my heart it's something small that can easily be fixed. Stay strong and we're here for you.


----------



## rosietoby

I hope you get answers real soon!


----------



## dwerten

thanks no as dex and dd are my floor lickers always acting like they are starving and she does not do that at all and no diet change  it is just the wierdest thing  and why i am getting nervous - i never said anything on 9th as thought it could have been more stress related but now i am freaking out ;( 1 1/2 hrs and running both samples in and giving them two full ones too so they can figures this out as want to rule out any parasites - demi has been perfect for 5 years now other than periodontal issue  so this is way out of the norm and why i am jumping on it so fast 

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Oct 28 2009, 07:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844540


> I'm so sorry to hear about little Demi now having problems. Is it possible she got something sharp/irritating off the ground outside or from the floor? I assume no food change.
> Will be praying this is an easy fix!
> Please let us know how it goes.[/B]


----------



## dwerten

thanks no chewies she has no interest in chewing on things - no jelly yellow poop  which is why i am more nervous as dd has had colitis and it is always yellow jelly and a tiny bit of blood this is blood throughout the firm poop and little chunks of blood in it sorry to be so graffic but have not seen anything like it in my 3 before  she is acting perfect though so i know it is not hge, hardly goes outside so doubt giardia or coccidia, no vaccinations lately and not around other dogs so doubt parvo, my other dogs eat her poop occassionally if we do not get it fast enough as on wee wee pads and they are fine and would think they would have it too if it were parasite or bacteria  It is just the oddest thing and why i am concerned now 


QUOTE (theboyz @ Oct 28 2009, 06:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844523


> I am so sorry that you are going through this and hope you find the answer.
> Chase had colitis and his was very runny and raspberry jam. He also threw up all day. The more I think of it, his stool was incased in a jelly like substance (sorry to be gross) but at times regular and then diarrhea but always rasp. jam looking.
> Did the Vet do an xray or ultrasound? You said no chewies of any kind...what about in the yard, a stick or something?
> 
> I would ask for an exray.[/B]


----------



## rosietoby

Hmm, no one has fed her any strawberries right?


----------



## Snowbody

You're right to be concerned which means you're doing all the right things...checking it out, being a detective about what she's done and eaten and going to get help. I know it's almost impossible to do but try not to stress and wait until you get some results instead of letting your mind run wild. I've had those, "in shock, what will I do, think the worst moments" with my skin child and almost end up in a catatonic state. Breathe deep, you're being the best mom you could possibly be and wait until you get some info from the docs. You know all the right questions to ask and many procedures so you're more informed than 90% of the furbaby moms out there. I'm hoping and praying for Demi that it's some simple thing, maybe some kind of virus or flu, that can get taken care of with an easy medication and that she'll be fine. Keep us posted and hugs to your and your brood. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten

thanks so much 

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 28 2009, 09:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844578


> You're right to be concerned which means you're doing all the right things...checking it out, being a detective about what she's done and eaten and going to get help. I know it's almost impossible to do but try not to stress and wait until you get some results instead of letting your mind run wild. I've had those, "in shock, what will I do, think the worst moments" with my skin child and almost end up in a catatonic state. Breathe deep, you're being the best mom you could possibly be and wait until you get some info from the docs. You know all the right questions to ask and many procedures so you're more informed than 90% of the furbaby moms out there. I'm hoping and praying for Demi that it's some simple thing, maybe some kind of virus or flu, that can get taken care of with an easy medication and that she'll be fine. Keep us posted and hugs to your and your brood. :grouphug:[/B]


----------



## KAG

Be strong sweetie. I know how you feel. Having the bloodwork done will help immensely. Forty more minutes and it will be 8am where you are. I'm praying like crazy.
xoxoxoxooxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Been thinking and seem to recall where dehydration could cause bloody stool? ...also... no problems with Anal sacs?


----------



## dwerten

no anal sac felt both sides and no lumps or anything and she never has to have expressed. Dehydration hopefully not BUT a year ago on blood work her bun was a little elevated on blood work so i have been trying to put fresh water out constantly as she will only drink if fresh - my diva 

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Oct 28 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844587


> Been thinking and seem to recall where dehydration could cause bloody stool? ...also... no problems with Anal sacs?[/B]


----------



## princessre

Do dogs get hemorrhoids? Does she strain? Doesn't sound like anything I've ever heard of if the poo is firm and she's still got an appetitie....Usually they won't eat if their GI is upset. Hope you get your answer soon! Praying that everything is alright...


----------



## drclee

I hope you get some answers soon. I know how stressful this must be for you! :grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom

Hi Debbie, wanted to let you know I was thinking of Demi!! I will be checking for updates!!! :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501

I am so sorry Deb. I am hoping for the best. Keep us posted.


----------



## dwerten

thanks so much everyone just dropped off two fecal jar samples and put name and time of poop so she liked that lol and vet will test in house for $34 call me and we can decide to send out to lab as well by end of today - vet does the actual float and test and reviews slide the tech told me so that is good. Fingers crossed but tech said it looked like her mom's dog poop and it was just an irritation in the bowel as poop tested negative and she gave her amoxicillin and it cleared it up so hoping that is it  thanks again and keep the prayers coming today that it is an easy fix - I am still dealing with my dd staph infection ugh so did not need another issue right now and dh lost his job and dex needs dental eeek adds up when you don't want it too


----------



## HaleysMom

Thanks for the update and sending positive thoughts your way!!! I know you are worried sick but hopefully its something minor :grouphug: 

((Big Hugs))

Celena


----------



## almitra

Oh man, when it rains, it pours, huh? You guys are definitely in our prayers. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## jen_hedz

I'm sorry to hear about Demi, I hope it's nothing major and that she's back to herself soon :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

Yikes! Hang in there. :smootch: You have lots of prayers and thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Deb -- have no clue as to what might be wrong, but I'm sending prayers that it's nothing serious and that Demi if fine very soon.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo

Oh gosh Deb, I'm sorry Demi is having this problem. I hope it's not serious. I can understand how worried you are,that would scare the heck out of me too. Hope the vet has good news soon. Sending a prayer for little Demi. rayer:


----------



## dwerten

well no parasites with inhouse float and microscope so just as i thought that is not the issue  so I am doing the lab fecal as they do a spin test as opposed to float so may tell us more but really do not think it is that and that cost is $72.50  and then i am having the fecal culture done which tests yeast and bacteria among some other things which is $136 and takes 3-4 days to come back and it comes back with what antibiotic kills the infection if it is this - if it is not this blood work is next and i will have her xrayed  last resort is colonoscopy as they can get polyps like us growths in digestive tract - her belly is distended and that has been concerning me as well as my other two do not have this and i think vet was thinking it was over weight but i am concerned it is related to what is now going on  as she does not eat that much as i measure out and she only eats a 1/4 cup in am 1/4 in pm with about a tablespoon of chicken with each meal and she weighted in at 7.5lbs but her hair i just cut off was about a pound lollll 



still thinking positive


----------



## donnad

Poor baby. Hoping they could figure out what is causing the problem and it's an easy fix.


----------



## dwerten

Thanks 


QUOTE (DonnaD @ Oct 28 2009, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844715


> Poor baby. Hoping they could figure out what is causing the problem and it's an easy fix.[/B]


----------



## dwerten

demi is not real concerned lolllllll


----------



## I found nemo

Hope you get some answers soon. Sending prayers and positive thoughts


----------



## susie and sadie

Oh Debbie, I am so sorry Demi is having this problem. Poor baby.  You just don't seem to catch a break. I hope you can get to the bottom of this soon and it's not a serious issue. 

I'll certainly keep you both in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

Those pics are just too cute! She definitely is calm about it! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Deb - you're right, Demi doesn't seem concerned at all, but I think I can see that her tummy is a little distended in the first picture.

I'm still praying that it's nothing serious. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## dwerten

yeah her stomach is like that alot which is so wierd as dex and dd are not like that and the vet said she is a chunky monkey but i am thinking it is not fat it is something else especially now with this blood going on 


QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 28 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844827


> Deb - you're right, Demi doesn't seem concerned at all, but I think I can see that her tummy is a little distended in the first picture.
> 
> I'm still praying that it's nothing serious. rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]


----------



## aksm45

i am sooo sorry to hear you are having a hard time with your little one , because you are always there for us when we have a problem i wish i could tell you something to feel better but im new at the whole maltese thingy , but i pray to god your little one will be fine !!! please try to be positive i know how you feel my dogs have health issues also ......



hugs


anna


----------



## Snowbody

That picture of Demi looked like a "What? Me worry?" moment. Obviously she's letting mom take all the stress. Hope you get to the bottom of things and they figure out what's going on. Please try to sleep tonight, as hard as it may be. You need to be able to recharge from the stress. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo

She has a cute little chubby belly,like Hannahs. I hope it's just a fat little belly & nothing else. Hope the vets can figure this out soon & get little Demi all fixed up. :grouphug:


----------



## princessre

doesn't it seem more like polyps or fissures or something? she seems quite comfortable (and cute) laying on her back! i hope you figure it out soon, deb.


----------



## mysugarbears

Keeping Demi in my prayers that it's nothing serious. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhh God love her... those photos of her 'chillin- out' are precious! She sure doesn't appear be at all stressed out! LOL 
Now if mommy can just get into that same mindset and get a good nights sleep that would be great! 
Continuing the prayers that this is going to be nothing of real concern and easily managed!


----------



## Maisie and Me

rayereb, This has happenned to my dogs in the past and it turned out to nothing so please try to stay calm. Cody had blood coming out and all over the rugs in bright red drops. It never turned into anything. My Bichon also had this and again it just stopped and turned rayer: out to be no problem rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Aww Deb, not my girl Demi. I'm so sorry. Like you said, she doesn't seem too concerned or uncomfortable. That's good. :thumbsup: I'm be praying for pretty Demi until I hear a good update. I pray it's something simple or nothing at all would be best. Hang in there Deb. rayer: rayer:


----------



## dwerten

Thanks so much and thanks everyone for your prayers she is such a sweet girl just is so odd what is going on - will know more about parasite tomorrow from lab and in 3-4 days will know if bacteria issue and so far no poops today so will keep an eye tonight and i am going to get some rest tonight as was real nervous last night after back to back blood and why is it always at midnight when things go wrong that is just not cool at all ;( thank goodness we have a wonderful 24 hr specialty hospital and i think i paid for the new wing lollll so they always help me 24/7 


QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Oct 28 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844913


> rayereb, This has happenned to my dogs in the past and it turned out to nothing so please try to stay calm. Cody had blood coming out and all over the rugs in bright red drops. It never turned into anything. My Bichon also had this and again it just stopped and turned rayer: out to be no problem rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]


----------



## njdrake

I'm so sorry. I know how stressful it is when one of our babies get sick. I hope you get this figured out soon and its nothing serious. Good thoughts and prayers for you both. 
:grouphug:


----------



## dwerten

thanks so bummed dh said fecal had blood tonight and she did not poop this morning and she did not eat all her food but she is a finicky eater so not too worried about it 

QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 28 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844946


> I'm so sorry. I know how stressful it is when one of our babies get sick. I hope you get this figured out soon and its nothing serious. Good thoughts and prayers for you both.
> :grouphug:[/B]


----------



## KAG

Aww, poor baby girl. Poor Mommy. Praying for a positive outcome, Deb.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## cuevasfam

Sending lots of prayers up for your baby girl.... I'm sorry you and her are having to go through this.

rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami

hey deb, i'm so sorry i am just now reading this thread! i hope demi is okay and it turns out to be nothing. when reina had here bout of stress colitis it was the bloody poo that got me running to the vet. but the vet told me that is not too bad, its bloody vomit that is a bad sign. 

anyway, i read thru the thread quickly - did they take her temp and do an initial blood workup on her? if everything is normal, could it be stress colitis? you've been working a lot lately and maybe that is getting to her? reina does eventually stop eating , even tho she is normally a little piggy. i just keep the tylan on hand and now if i see the symptoms, i put her on a 10 day course. i put stu on it too, just for good measure, lol. 

sorry to ramble on and hope its nothing serious. please give demi a kiss from us and call me if you want to chat.


----------



## gigigirlz

She hasn't had any of those chicken tenders from China...not the Kona brand....they are made in the U.S. and safe..(Miss Skylar Sue loves them...)...but the ones from China.....did give her a bloody stool...terrified me until we found out what it was.....Jeanne


----------



## gibbert

I pray the vet can get to the bottom of this, and that there is nothing serious going on with precious Demi. Please keep us updated.
BTW ... I LOVE the belly piccies!!! :wub:


----------



## dwerten

no treats i am really strict with diet after dex almost died of pancreatitis  BUT i do cook organic chicken for her and put a tablespoon of chicken with each meal but have for years bc she will not eat just kibble she is real picky 

QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Oct 29 2009, 12:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844976


> She hasn't had any of those chicken tenders from China...not the Kona brand....they are made in the U.S. and safe..(Miss Skylar Sue loves them...)...but the ones from China.....did give her a bloody stool...terrified me until we found out what it was.....Jeanne[/B]


----------



## dwerten

thanks tami yeah this does not look like when dd had colitis no yellow jelly it is very odd and i just woke up at 1:10 and she just pooped blood again so now every poop has blood in it - she is still acting fine though so that keeps the worrying down a little bit 

she wants to say thanks to everyone for trying to help her mom - this is before the shave down so you gals with long hair pups have my deepest respect as man is it hard to keep up especially with three 











QUOTE (tamizami @ Oct 28 2009, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844963


> hey deb, i'm so sorry i am just now reading this thread! i hope demi is okay and it turns out to be nothing. when reina had here bout of stress colitis it was the bloody poo that got me running to the vet. but the vet told me that is not too bad, its bloody vomit that is a bad sign.
> 
> anyway, i read thru the thread quickly - did they take her temp and do an initial blood workup on her? if everything is normal, could it be stress colitis? you've been working a lot lately and maybe that is getting to her? reina does eventually stop eating , even tho she is normally a little piggy. i just keep the tylan on hand and now if i see the symptoms, i put her on a 10 day course. i put stu on it too, just for good measure, lol.
> 
> sorry to ramble on and hope its nothing serious. please give demi a kiss from us and call me if you want to chat.[/B]


----------



## iheartbisou

I really hope the lab results come back as nothing serious....I know you're worried sick over this. I'm so sorry.


----------



## dwerten

thanks not sleeping much lately 

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Oct 29 2009, 03:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=844991


> I really hope the lab results come back as nothing serious....I know you're worried sick over this. I'm so sorry.[/B]


----------



## almitra

We're keeping the positive thoughts coming your way, girlfriend. Keep us in the loop, please.


----------



## dwerten

thanks so much 

QUOTE (almitra @ Oct 29 2009, 08:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845028


> We're keeping the positive thoughts coming your way, girlfriend. Keep us in the loop, please. [/B]


----------



## dwerten

here is what i am dealing with  sorry to be so graphic


----------



## drclee

Wow, that is worrisome! I really hope you get some answers soon! Not knowing is the worst part! Continuing to send prayers. rayer:


----------



## pammy4501

Oh gosh, that is pretty frank blood. Have they done and H&H on her? Are her gums pale? I am concerned about her hemoglobin level. Keep us posted.


----------



## dwerten

what is H & H? no blood work yet just running everything fecal now as she is acting normal other than this but that will be my next step - so bummed  she has been so healthy for 5 plus years so this has me real concerned 

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Oct 29 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845057


> Oh gosh, that is pretty frank blood. Have they done and H&H on her? Are her gums pale? I am concerned about her hemoglobin level. Keep us posted.[/B]


----------



## HaleysMom

Oh Debbie, that is a good amount of blood! I have no clue what it might be but just wanted you to know I have been thinking of both you and precious Demi!! :grouphug: 
Please give Demi a rub and kiss on her sweet belly from me :heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Deb - that would scare me to death too. Still praying and hoping that you get some positive answers very soon.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota

sending you my hugs and positive thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope that it isn't something so serious with Demi..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

What I find 'interestig " is in photo #2 and photo #6 where the firmed stools are... it seems that a portion of the stools is OK...( doesn't appear to be blood 'seepage') then the blood is evident on the other portion. 
I'm assuming the first part of stool there is not problem but as more stool passes the blood starts. Wondering, do dogs have hemmoroids? 
Does she seem to ever strain at all?... though with humans though it 'can' be an initial cause for formation of hemmoroids... it doesn't mean straining every time for blood to show up. 
Just thinking out loud here,,,, and grasping at straws as they say.


----------



## momtoboo

:shocked: Gosh Deb, that is scary. Is she still passing the bloody stools?


----------



## dwerten

thanks yeah dh said he saw her poop and it seems to be coming out at the front end of the poop so wierd

the fecal is back from antech no ova parasites and no giardia so just waiting on fecal culture but jean seems to think it is 

hemorrhagic inflammatory bowel disease

and internal medicine seems to think it is colitis as she said colitis is not always diarhea 

so still freaking out and she is still acting normal and no poop since 1:38 am so dh feeding her now at home as still at work and we shall see but i have to get the capsule maker to do the tylan powder so ordering now - jean said to mix tylan with honey and put in food.

I took pics to vet and she laughed  i said hey i need to get to the bottom of this quickly this is not good a perfeclty healthy dog for 5 years does not just start pooping blood and there is no stress as dh is home all day with them - very odd 


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Oct 29 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845122


> What I find 'interestig " is in photo #2 and photo #6 where the firmed stools are... it seems that a portion of the stools is OK...( doesn't appear to be blood 'seepage') then the blood is evident on the other portion.
> I'm assuming the first part of stool there is not problem but as more stool passes the blood starts. Wondering, do dogs have hemmoroids?
> Does she seem to ever strain at all?... though with humans though it 'can' be an initial cause for formation of hemmoroids... it doesn't mean straining every time for blood to show up.
> Just thinking out loud here,,,, and grasping at straws as they say.[/B]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

QUOTE


> _took pics to vet and she laughed_[/B]


I'm sure my vet would have appreciated if I had brought photos rather than the whole pee-pad ! LOL 

Whatever it is...pray they can guide you to getting this under control!


----------



## dwerten

LOL DID YOU TAKE THE WHOLE PEE PAD LOLLL i was cracking up when i just read this - i needed a good laugh - hey we do not mess around when it is our babies 


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Oct 29 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845256


> QUOTE





> _took pics to vet and she laughed_[/B]


I'm sure my vet would have appreciated if I had brought photos rather than the whole pee-pad ! LOL 

Whatever it is...pray they can guide you to getting this under control!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## gigigirlz

You are right about that....when it comes to our babies...stand back....


Do you think that she could have gotten into something....it seems strange that it came on all of a sudden....it really makes me wonder if it isn't something that she ate....hope they figure it out soon....hugs to your little one....


----------



## plenty pets 20

I am assuming that an anal gland infection has been ruled out?? I hope the vets find the answer soon. Hugs,Edie


----------



## dwerten

thanks what is odd is it happened on 10/9 then nothing then 10/27 in evening and ever since then so wierd - she has always just eaten organic chicken and wet down kibble newman's own organic low fat and nothing else and she is not a scavenger and we have a real puppy proof home so do not think she ate anything that is why this is so bizarre 


QUOTE (gigigirlz @ Oct 29 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845260


> You are right about that....when it comes to our babies...stand back....
> 
> 
> Do you think that she could have gotten into something....it seems strange that it came on all of a sudden....it really makes me wonder if it isn't something that she ate....hope they figure it out soon....hugs to your little one....[/B]


----------



## dwerten

yeah her butt area is perfect no swelling on outside nothing on sides - i felt her all over last night trying to feel if anything odd is going on and nothing so wierd and no swelling in rectum or redness nothing that is why i am so baffled and seems to be in lower GI definitely 

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Oct 29 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845261


> I am assuming that an anal gland infection has been ruled out?? I hope the vets find the answer soon. Hugs,Edie[/B]


----------



## MalteseJane

My late lhasa had blood in his poop once. It was bacteria. I have no idea where he could have gotten it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

QUOTE (dwerten @ Oct 29 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845259


> LOL DID YOU TAKE THE WHOLE PEE PAD LOLLL i was cracking up when i just read this - i needed a good laugh - hey we do not mess around when it is our babies [/B]


Yup I sure did!!! poops, blood and all LOL I wanted the vet to have full understanding that when I said a LOT of blood that it was indeed a LOT of blood. Since I have a 'reputation' of being a bit "anal' ( pun intended LOL ) about anything wrong with my babies I wanted to be sure she understood I wasn't exaggerating!

How have the poops been since?


----------



## mom2bijou

Hi Debbie....I'm late in responding to this thread. I"m so sorry! Gosh....poor Demi. I would be beside myself too. I seriously hope your vet gets to the bottom of this soon. I have no clue what could be wrong with her, but sending prayers that you get answers SOON and Demi is back to her beautiful, healthy, happy self. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten

lol i love it !  yep i am the same way lol 

yesterday dh was on set of til death and i had to work so when I came home for lunch no poop and last night no poop so not sure if she pooped and one of my other two grabbed it but do not think they would eat if it was blood so far not sure 
 but feeding her now so will see if she poops - so nerve wracking but now my dd is having colitis yellow poop - ugh cannot get a break but dh is home today so hopefully we can monitor more what is going on today - she is still acting totally normal 


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Oct 30 2009, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845351


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Oct 29 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845259





> LOL DID YOU TAKE THE WHOLE PEE PAD LOLLL i was cracking up when i just read this - i needed a good laugh - hey we do not mess around when it is our babies [/B]


Yup I sure did!!! poops, blood and all LOL I wanted the vet to have full understanding that when I said a LOT of blood that it was indeed a LOT of blood. Since I have a 'reputation' of being a bit "anal' ( pun intended LOL ) about anything wrong with my babies I wanted to be sure she understood I wasn't exaggerating!

How have the poops been since?
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten

Good news she just pooped and NO BLOOD OMG I AM SO HAPPY DOING THE POOPY DANCE LOL I KNOW YOU LADIES KNOW WHAT THAT IS LOL -- whew so this is the first normal one so far so good hopefully will continue


----------



## dwerten

hoping that is it and will know when culture comes back hopefully monday i will have more answers 

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Oct 29 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845267


> My late lhasa had blood in his poop once. It was bacteria. I have no idea where he could have gotten it.[/B]


----------



## dwerten

here is a video of demi barking while sleeping on her back she is funny still not phased a bit over all this - sorry it is so dark


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (dwerten @ Oct 30 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845409


> Good news she just pooped and NO BLOOD OMG I AM SO HAPPY DOING THE POOPY DANCE LOL I KNOW YOU LADIES KNOW WHAT THAT IS LOL -- whew so this is the first normal one so far so good hopefully will continue[/B]


 :good post - perfect 10: That should score a 10 in today's Poopy Olympics. Really good news and hoping for many more. :chili: I can just see you dancing around your house doing the poopy dance and saying "Good Poopy, Good Poopy." :dancing banana: But it does feel like a 50 lb. weight is taken off your head when your kids show improvement when they're sick. Got thoughts and prayers going for Monday results and hoping this might have been a fluke...or Demi ate a fluke at a sushi bar when you weren't watching.LOL


----------



## dwerten

lol yep i keep telling her raw fish is not good lol but she loves sushi cannot kick the habit lol- I am so happy but still a little nervous as she did great from 10/9 to 10/27 so hoping this is not a recurring issue 

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Oct 30 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845416


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Oct 30 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845409





> Good news she just pooped and NO BLOOD OMG I AM SO HAPPY DOING THE POOPY DANCE LOL I KNOW YOU LADIES KNOW WHAT THAT IS LOL -- whew so this is the first normal one so far so good hopefully will continue[/B]


 :good post - perfect 10: That should score a 10 in today's Poopy Olympics. Really good news and hoping for many more. :chili: I can just see you dancing around your house doing the poopy dance and saying "Good Poopy, Good Poopy." :dancing banana: But it does feel like a 50 lb. weight is taken off your head when your kids show improvement when they're sick. Got thoughts and prayers going for Monday results and hoping this might have been a fluke...or Demi ate a fluke at a sushi bar when you weren't watching.LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## tamizami

great news, deb, hopefully this is over and done with! and that video is soooo darn cute!


----------



## jenniferhope423

Checking in to see how Demi is today. So good to hear that she is better. Loved the video!


----------



## dwerten

Thanks again everyone  so far so good


----------



## KAG

Yeah baby!!! My love to all the "D" gang.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## maggieh

I think we've all done the Poopy Dance! My sister who has cats called me a few days ago to tell me that her sick kitty had good poops so we're not alone!

I hope Demi continues to do well.


----------



## HaleysMom

Just checking on Demi! LOVED the video....hope you dont mind but I looked at the one where Demi was on her back and your husband was making her legs dance, soooo precious!! :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

WOO-HOO! Loved the update on the poop!! Praying it continues to come out to perfection!!


----------



## dwerten

lol that is funny - yeah she likes to do dances with him it is funny when she stands up and shakes her butt - I will have to get one of those loaded -- so far so good woo hoo we will see tonight hopefully all we be ok  thanks for all the help and prayers 

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Oct 30 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845580


> Just checking on Demi! LOVED the video....hope you dont mind but I looked at the one where Demi was on her back and your husband was making her legs dance, soooo precious!! :wub2: :wub2:[/B]


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (dwerten @ Oct 30 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845409


> Good news she just pooped and NO BLOOD OMG I AM SO HAPPY DOING THE POOPY DANCE LOL I KNOW YOU LADIES KNOW WHAT THAT IS LOL -- whew so this is the first normal one so far so good hopefully will continue[/B]


 :woohoo2: Woo Hoo, Demi!!! :woohoo2: Oops ... didn't mean to get so loud there. But, I know, Debbie how you feel. I can relate to the poopy dance, big time!! LOL

Snowball had another tummy upset the day before last ... so, now we are waiting for the big poopy. Little gassers coming out ... so, hope the poopies follow soon! 

I'm happy, Debbie, that Demi seems to be getting better. Oh, and I love the video! Too cute! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Deb, I'm so happy the last poopy was without blood. I'll take that as a good sign. I'm still hoping and praying the tests done give you an answer that is easily rectified. Hang in there Mommy. Thanks for the link to that video. Sooo cute. What a little character she is along with being beautiful. Hugs.


----------



## dwerten

thanks so much everyone she is back to normal but will have test results on culture tomorrow hopefully and hope it does not come back  as last time it came back after 18 days  paws crossed


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

So happy that little Demi is back to normal and will pray she stays that way, with no more episodes!


----------



## Reenie

QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 1 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846261


> thanks so much everyone she is back to normal but will have test results on culture tomorrow hopefully and hope it does not come back  as last time it came back after 18 days  paws crossed[/B]


Oh Deb, I'm so sorry to hear all of this..I'm just reading this for the first time today. I'm praying that Demi continues to keep having normal poops and that the test results come back with good news :wub: 

Sending you lots of :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Please let us know how things go today, sweetie.


----------



## susie and sadie

Oh, I am so happy to see this update!!! :yahoo: I pray she continues to stay normal and this is behind her. rayer: 

Hugs to you both. :hugging:


----------



## HaleysMom

Debbie, did you hear anything or am I a day off? How is Demi today? Any more blood? I pray that everything is okay and she is doing good :hugging:


----------



## dwerten

thanks so much still no culture so will call vet tomorrow fingers crossed


----------



## HaleysMom

QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 2 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846704


> thanks so much still no culture so will call vet tomorrow fingers crossed[/B]


My fingers are crossed also!! I know you are worried sick but keep positive thoughts and know we are thinking about you both! :grouphug: 
Has she had any more blood?


----------



## dwerten

thanks no more blood and culture came back no bacteria sooooo either stress colitis or something else so next is blood work but i am thinking stress colitis as i always thought it had to be diarhea but after learning it does not have to be maybe that is it and praying so but so wierd - first time it happened i was working alot and dh was out of town for 2 weeks - second time it happened 2 days after grooming so maybe it is stress colitis. I will take her to jean after 11/11 as she will be back and she will have titers and blood work done so then we ruled out most things but she is doing well no more blood in stools and still acting normal - paws crossed 

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 3 2009, 12:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846711


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 2 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846704





> thanks so much still no culture so will call vet tomorrow fingers crossed[/B]


My fingers are crossed also!! I know you are worried sick but keep positive thoughts and know we are thinking about you both! :grouphug: 
Has she had any more blood?
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## HaleysMom

QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 3 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847137


> thanks no more blood and culture came back no bacteria sooooo either stress colitis or something else so next is blood work but i am thinking stress colitis as i always thought it had to be diarhea but after learning it does not have to be maybe that is it and praying so but so wierd - first time it happened i was working alot and dh was out of town for 2 weeks - second time it happened 2 days after grooming so maybe it is stress colitis. I will take her to jean after 11/11 as she will be back and she will have titers and blood work done so then we ruled out most things but she is doing well no more blood in stools and still acting normal - paws crossed
> 
> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 3 2009, 12:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846711





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 2 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846704





> thanks so much still no culture so will call vet tomorrow fingers crossed[/B]


My fingers are crossed also!! I know you are worried sick but keep positive thoughts and know we are thinking about you both! :grouphug: 
Has she had any more blood?
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is GREAT news about the culture and not having anymore blood!!!! :chili: Good idea about getting more blood work done, that way you can make sure.
Give precious Demi hugs and kisses from me :wub2: 

((Hugs))

Celena


----------



## dwerten

thanks so much still no blood so excited but will do blood work as she needs it as i do once a year to make sure nothing going on so hopefully that will come back fine too - thanks again everyone who helped me with this 


QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 4 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847264


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 3 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847137





> thanks no more blood and culture came back no bacteria sooooo either stress colitis or something else so next is blood work but i am thinking stress colitis as i always thought it had to be diarhea but after learning it does not have to be maybe that is it and praying so but so wierd - first time it happened i was working alot and dh was out of town for 2 weeks - second time it happened 2 days after grooming so maybe it is stress colitis. I will take her to jean after 11/11 as she will be back and she will have titers and blood work done so then we ruled out most things but she is doing well no more blood in stools and still acting normal - paws crossed
> 
> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Nov 3 2009, 12:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846711





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 2 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=846704





> thanks so much still no culture so will call vet tomorrow fingers crossed[/B]


My fingers are crossed also!! I know you are worried sick but keep positive thoughts and know we are thinking about you both! :grouphug: 
Has she had any more blood?
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is GREAT news about the culture and not having anymore blood!!!! :chili: Good idea about getting more blood work done, that way you can make sure.
Give precious Demi hugs and kisses from me :wub2: 

((Hugs))

Celena
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## aksm45

Goodmorning !!


I am soo glad to hear your little one is doing well !


love 

anna


----------



## Reenie

Hi Deb,

I'm happy to hear the news has been good! I have been thinking about you and Demi a lot. 

Lots'a'Hugs,
Reenie


----------



## almitra

What a relief, Debbie. Seeing blood has got to be the scariest thing ever, so I am glad they find no physical reason for it. Hugs to you and your little one.


----------



## Snowbody

So happy that Demi's issue seems to have subsided. I can imagine how nervous you've been but now it's been days that she hasn't had blood so I'm thinking that's a good sign. Best to get blood work just to see what's up. Good luck. :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami

good news!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Glad all is well.


----------



## roxybaby22

I'm so sorry I missed this. I'm glad Demi is better! :biggrin: I always love looking at pictures of her and the other Ds! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dwerten

thanks so much still no blood woo hoo


----------



## KAG

Yeah baby!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

:chili: :chili: Sooooo happy things are lookin' good!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## HaleysMom

AWESOME!!!!!! :chili: arty: :sHa_banana:


----------



## Starsmom

Gald to read she's doing better!  I hate to read when the fluffs are sick... :grouphug:


----------



## Reenie

Wahooooo!!! That's great to hear!


----------

